# Live Stream of the Freeride World Tour - Epic Lines and Epic Wipeouts



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice. Put Revelstoke on the list of areas to hit.

Topic for discussion: Why snowboarders can't hang with the skiers on the same terrain.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Well, as far as the Revi comp was concerned: traversing. Half the skiers went pretty far to the lookers' right and snowboards don't traverse well. That's why you never see boarders on OTR or the East Ropes at Loveland or the lower East Wall at the Basin. Skis are also better for billy goat lines when you have to pick through boney steep lines.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Revi makes total vertical drop of a ski area irrelevant. It is amazing, in an amazing area. Don't forget to check out the pass if you do bc or xc. Visitors center at top has some info. If you don't find local beta.


----------

